# 1963 Schwinn stingray



## Carson greaser (Feb 16, 2020)

1963 Schwinn stingray 900$ 3107496734


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you ever sell this one? I’ve got a buddy who may be looking for one.


----------



## creebobby (Jun 24, 2020)

Did this bad boy sell?  What's the serial number?


----------

